# Westerley Spring Crits 4th April & Summer Midweek Time Trials- Closed Roads at Hillingdon Circuit



## Huff n Puff (23 Feb 2020)

Entries are now open for Westerley Spring Crit races on 4th April. Men Cat 4, Men Cat 2/3 and Women 3/4. 
DETAILS HERE:
http://www.westerley.cc/racing/road-races-and-crits/spring-crits/

ENTRIES HERE:
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/223096/Westerley-CC-Spring-Crits

And the ever popular WESTERLEY WEDNESDAYS 10mile TTs start on Wednesday 1st April
DETAILS HERE:
http://www.westerley.cc/racing/time-trials/hillingdon-10s/


----------

